# Trevallion Ap Comet - Welsh Sec D Stallion



## LillySparrow (23 March 2013)

Has anyone heard of / have a horse sired by Trevallion Ap Comet? A pure bred Welsh Sec D. Or anyone know of Brynari Doll? Also a Welsh Sec D. My mare is out of Brynari Doll by Trevallion Ap Comet and interested to see if anyone knows anything about them or has a pony by them?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 March 2013)

http://www.rainhillwelshcobs.com/profile.php?name=Trevallion ap Comet

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...red=Standard&x2=n&username=&password=&x=0&y=0


----------



## L&M (23 March 2013)

I was lucky enough to own a part bred welsh by this stallion - his registered name was 'trevallions little star' and lived up to his name.

He was 14.2hh and dun and a very good jumper - he did junior bsja with his previous owner then i did rc level with him and was a fab hunter.

He was quite sharp too ride and a sensitive character, but you could trust him with your life.

I sold him to a friend a few years ago and is still going strong.


----------



## LillySparrow (23 March 2013)

Thanks EKW - saw those sites and was considering ringing Rainhill to see if they have any info on Trevallion. They have a pic of him on their site, which was very nice to see.

Sidney: How exciting! A half brother to my mare! Maybe just coincidence but my mare is also a good jumper and your description of your gelding would apply to her too!! She is also very sensitive and sharp yet kind.

Any more owners of Trevallion Ap Comet progeny out there? I know of two full sisters to my mare: Cefn Forest Lady and Cefn Forest Princess.


----------



## Rhodders (24 March 2013)

he' s my welshies great grand sire


----------



## pintoarabian (28 March 2013)

This link takes you to the progeny listed on Allbreeds.
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...red=Standard&x2=n&username=&password=&x=0&y=0


----------



## Barbra (20 May 2014)

Just read your post so don t know whether you ll see this but I have a mare by Trevallion Ap Comet ! She s called Cefn Forest Annie out of Bancyglyn Doll. I have owned her for nearly 14 years, she will be 21 this week ! She is very sensitive and quite sharp but a real sweetie and really looks after me ! We live in Devon.


----------

